# Genus Pleione



## Hakone (Mar 26, 2013)

Pleione x confusa
(Pln. forrestii x Pln. albiflora)









fimbriate lamellae on the lip


----------



## Hakone (Mar 26, 2013)

*Pleione x barbarae*

*Pleione x barbarae *
( Pln grandiflora x Pln bulbocodioides )





hair on the lip


----------



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. Mine are only making leaves.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 26, 2013)

Lovely ones!!!!
Unfortunatelly they die here during summer... too much heat...!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 26, 2013)

Frilly lips :rollhappy:


----------



## Hakone (Mar 30, 2013)

Pleion Aurita





Lamellae on the lip


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 30, 2013)

biothanasis said:


> Lovely ones!!!!
> Unfortunatelly they die here during summer... too much heat...!



Even if i live in a cooler country, mine died too... I wonder why since I was able to grow a gorgeous clump of Pleione formasana for serveral years in the 1990. But now, when I take a look at a Pleione, it begins to die!


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 30, 2013)

BTW... your plants are juste gorgeous... I am jealous...


----------

